# Blue buffalo



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone!!! It's been so long since I've been on here! Anyways, I've noticed Blue Buffalo has added some new ingredients to their cat food and was wondering if maybe I should change Bobo's diet soon...I guess they've added some pomegranate, blueberries and a few other ingredients (that I've noticed) ...knowing that some fruits (grapes, avocado, etc) are not good for hedgies, I was wondering if the new formula would still be ok? 

Sorry if this has been posted already...


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh! I didn't notice the ingredient changes. Why can't they just leave things alone?

I'm kinda terrible with foods, so mostly I'm responding to bump this back up, see if someone more food-knowledgeable will chime in.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, I went to the pet store for some meal worms and decided to buy some new food since Bobo's is starting to run low and saw that the bag looked different and said "new formula"


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Gah I hate pet food companies for doing this so much! 

I have already been through two diet changes with my hedgie and I have only had her since the end of October! First Royal Canin stopped making the babycat, whihc was her favorite because of the tiny size, AND changed all the ingrediants in their food, Now instead of meat as the first two items in the food the second one is corn ick! Then Wellness changed the formula for the healthy weight and Petra decided it wasn't good. 

I am in the process of changing my baby over to a more natural type diet. Natures Vairety bot the chicken and duck ones have been well recived so far by her. 

I am just sick of dealing with junk like this :-/


----------

